# Zone 5 problem gators?



## robdobbs1983 (Jul 25, 2018)

Anybody got a gator they want gone in zone 5? I have a tag to fill! 4 years in the making. Got my fancy $75 zip tie yesterday. Have a public access place i know there's gators, but maby someone needs a gater gone. Thanks in advance!


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Jul 26, 2018)

Anybody know any other avenues i might pursue?  Maby i posted in wrong section? Dont mind teamates...


----------



## mattuga (Jul 30, 2018)

robdobbs1983 said:


> Anybody know any other avenues i might pursue?  Maby i posted in wrong section? Dont mind teamates...


Maybe try the lookin for lease forum, some guys might want to join along on a gator hunt at their lease.  I don't think that forum is really built with that in mind but who knows.


----------

